# Milan 13.mo nel ranking Uefa e seconda italiana.



## admin (27 Dicembre 2022)

Balzo in avanti del Milan nel ranking Uefa. I rossoneri ora si trovano al tredicesimo posto e sono la seconda squadra italiana alle spalle del Napoli (terzo). Primo il Bayern, secondo il Liverpool. L'Inter è sedicesima. Juve al numero 64.


----------



## Miracle1980 (27 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Balzo in avanti del Milan nel ranking Uefa. I rossoneri ora si trovano al tredicesimo posto e sono la seconda squadra italiana alle spalle del Napoli (terzo). Primo il Bayern, secondo il Liverpool. L'Inter è sedicesima. Juve al numero 64.


Napoli terzo?


----------



## Cataldinho (27 Dicembre 2022)

Napoli terzo nel ranking uefa? Ma chi le fa ste classifiche? Che criteri usano?


----------



## honua (27 Dicembre 2022)

Probabilmente ranking annuale


----------



## Butcher (27 Dicembre 2022)

Credo sia il ranking annuale.
In quello storico siamo mooolto più giù.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (27 Dicembre 2022)

È in atto la Beatificazione del Napoli. Alle prime partite perse questi si tagliano le vene.


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Balzo in avanti del Milan nel ranking Uefa. I rossoneri ora si trovano al tredicesimo posto e sono la seconda squadra italiana alle spalle del Napoli (terzo). Primo il Bayern, secondo il Liverpool. L'Inter è sedicesima. Juve al numero 64.


Ma che ranking è?
Non può neppure essere quello annuale, il Napoli ha fatto ridere la scorsa stagione.
Cosa conteggiano, gli ultimi 4 mesi??


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Balzo in avanti del Milan nel ranking Uefa. I rossoneri ora si trovano al tredicesimo posto e sono la seconda squadra italiana alle spalle del Napoli (terzo). Primo il Bayern, secondo il Liverpool. L'Inter è sedicesima. Juve al numero 64.


.


----------



## Pit96 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma che ranking è?
> Non può neppure essere quello annuale, il Napoli ha fatto ridere la scorsa stagione.
> Cosa conteggiano, gli ultimi 4 mesi??


Sì, dall'inizio della stagione sportiva. Un po' come nel tennis che si può vedere la classifica che si aggiorna nella rincorsa per le ATP Finals senza tener conto dei tornei che si devono ancora affrontare. 
È un modo per mostrare quali sono state le migliori squadre in questa prima parte dell'anno. E il Napoli al momento si è comportata come una delle migliori squadre, bisogna ammetterlo


----------



## Djici (27 Dicembre 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Sì, dall'inizio della stagione sportiva. Un po' come nel tennis che si può vedere la classifica che si aggiorna nella rincorsa per le ATP Finals senza tener conto dei tornei che si devono ancora affrontare.
> È un modo per mostrare quali sono state le migliori squadre in questa prima parte dell'anno. E il Napoli al momento si è comportata come una delle migliori squadre, bisogna ammetterlo


Mi sorprende di più il Liverpool che e secondo. In questo inizio stagione non hanno ingranato meno del previsto


----------



## KILPIN_91 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma che ranking è?
> Non può neppure essere quello annuale, il Napoli ha fatto ridere la scorsa stagione.
> Cosa conteggiano, gli ultimi 4 mesi??


Questo ranking l'ha fatto Delaurentiis direttamente,altrimenti non si spiega


----------



## Pit96 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Mi sorprende di più il Liverpool che e secondo. In questo inizio stagione non hanno ingranato meno del previsto


Non so come contano i punti, ma fai conto che il Bayern che è primo ha fatto 18 punti. Liverpool è Napoli 15, nessun altro ha fatto meglio quest'anno in CL


----------



## sampapot (27 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Balzo in avanti del Milan nel ranking Uefa. I rossoneri ora si trovano al tredicesimo posto e sono la seconda squadra italiana alle spalle del Napoli (terzo). Primo il Bayern, secondo il Liverpool. L'Inter è sedicesima. Juve al numero 64.


PSG, city e real dove sono? dietro al napoli??? così saranno super gasati...chissà cosa penseranno alla prima sconfitta


----------



## KILPIN_91 (27 Dicembre 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> PSG, city e real dove sono? dietro al napoli??? così saranno super gasati...chissà cosa penseranno alla prima sconfitta


hahahaha lo sto dicendo.
Alla prima sconfitta vedremo facce da "povero gabbiano, hai perduto la compagnaaa " hahahahaha


----------



## jumpy65 (28 Dicembre 2022)

Sono semplicemente i punti collezionati dopo i gironi. Il napoli è secondo con 19 punti e con altre 4 squadre e il Milan tredicesimo con gli stessi punti, 16, dell'inter. Ma è una non notizia, e pure imprecisa, si sapeva da più di un mese.
Notare che ci sono squadre ai primi posti che hanno fatto l'Europa league, betis e arsenal ad esempio, e la conference league, djurgarden.


----------



## jumpy65 (28 Dicembre 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Non so come contano i punti, ma fai conto che il Bayern che è primo ha fatto 18 punti. Liverpool è Napoli 15, nessun altro ha fatto meglio quest'anno in CL


bayern 21 e 5 squadre a 19. La vittoria da 2 punti è il pareggio 1 indipendentemente dalla competizione. Il city ad esempio ha gli stessi punti del napoli e il betis gli stessi del milan pur avendo fatto l'Europa league. Hanno aggiunto i 4 punti bonus per i gironi CL e i 5 punti per gli ottavi raggiunti


----------

